# Halo sig



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not a big Halo fan, but I never made a sig of it before and the Chief is fun to work with.










What do you guys think?

Toxic and Kry, give me some tips, I'm not too experienced with using the smudge tool.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Thats great man...

Speaking of Kry and Toxic giving you tips, go check out my suggestion in the graphic contest idea thread, could be fun.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Good stuff man looks really good, Well done!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks, man, appreciate it.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, I love it. Nice simplicity. Something I can never seem to do, haha.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, I really like the "less is more" look.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

I am always like. WAIT! I can fit another picture in there!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> I'm not a big Halo fan, but I never made a sig of it before and the Chief is fun to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. Especially for your 2nd smudge sig. It's really good.

2 changes I'd make, would be to blend the render (Cheify) in a little bit better on the left side of the sig. A simple 100px soft eraser set at 30-40% over the render should make it look more blended. Or duplicate the render again, smudge only that side and play around with blending modes/opacity and erase the rest.

Some white brushing set to soft light could help as well.

The text I'd move ever so slightly closer to the smudging. It won't draw the eye away from the focal point then.

Excellent job MC.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks, man.

I was actually trying to blend the left side a bit more via making it darker/smudging a small portion of a copy render on that part of him, but it didn't work as well as I'd have hoped.

Will definitely go back and try the soft erase, I didn't think about that.

I'll play with the text as well.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Cool man! Text wise... this may not work out well, but you could rasterize the layer (right click the layer and select rasterize) and smudge it so it looks like it's coming out of the smudged area on the left. Move the text a bit closer and it could look badass.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Like that?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks far better. Good job on it man, looks awesome.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for the help, buddy, and appreciate the love.


----------

